# New Specialized Allez Elite



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

I just bought my first Road Bike been riding a Mountain Bike but want something more for riding on the street and work on distance. Now the pedals that come with it appear just for test driving at the local bike shop. Any suggestions on what to get for a very new rider. pedal with cage or should I go ahead and go clip less and shoes.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Good god, no cages!!! I call those death traps!!! I would get something entry level in clipless, say a Shimano 105 and some mid-range shoes to go with it. If your not sure of your shoe size in Euro sizes I'd go to the LBS to find some that you can try one.

Others might chime in and recommend Look or Time pedals, but I think those cages are death traps. At least with clipless pedals you can get out quickly and also they release if something happens to you and your thrown off the bike.


----------



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

thanks I will for sure to take your advice. Like I said i very new to cycling and mostly wanted a bike for physical fitness. I have enjoyed the mountain bike with my son but do allot of road riding every morning and thought a bike like this would be perfect. I will look into clips like you mentioned.


----------



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

found those clip you suggested and price is quite fair but who would you suggest on the shoes


----------



## Tx26257 (May 26, 2012)

also I noticed some are for Road and some are for Mountain Bike. Since I do both is there one shoe I could to that will fit the bill


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tx26257 said:


> also I noticed some are for Road and some are for Mountain Bike. Since I do both is there one shoe I could to that will fit the bill


To answer your question, yes.

Below is a link that should answer this and more of your questions. IMO the biggest concern is whether walking is going to be a factor in your road rides. MTB shoes have recessed cleats, so they'll allow for easier walking, and are compatible with certain pedals, but the article provides additional info.
Bike 101-Clipless Pedals

EDIT: One note re: shoes. I strongly suggest you visit some LBS's and try before you buy, because comfort/ fit are very important to get right. Also, when purchasing through a shop, most will include cleat set up, which is an integral part of fit. You want to get that right as well.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing. I ride road and mountain and I just don't have the money to buy 2 sets of everything.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

If you do both MTB and road... and want one set... I'd get a MTB setup....

MTB shoes... we don't really walk... it's more like hiking through terrain when we need to...for whatever reason (unless you buy the more casual soled shoes)


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Yeah if you can only have one set go with the MTB setup. More versatile from a getting off the bike standpoint and sometimes are easier to get in and out of if you are new to clip-ins. I put my wife on an MTB Shimano SPD setup for her road bike because they are easier to get in and out of. Dual sided makes clipping in much easier for someone new to it and I think the only dual sided road specific pedals are the Speedplays which can get pretty pricey!!


----------

